

New Google Search Tool Causing a Stir  - michjeanty
http://internetcommunications.tmcnet.com/topics/enterprise/articles/23692-new-google-search-tool-causing-stir.htm

======
vdm
Example:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=microsoft&ie=utf-8&oe...](http://www.google.com/search?q=microsoft&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a)

------
mixmax
Smart thinking - and an excellent example of good unobtrusive usability
design.

